# Crystal Red Shrimp. vs Cherry Shrimp



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey everyone. I'm currently in the process of re-arranging my aquariums, and I want to make my 20L into a shrimp farm. It seems pretty ideal given it has a lot of horizontal space  Either that or my 29 gallon, but I need at least 1 aquarium with actual fish

It'd most likely be a low tech planted setup with some java moss and whatever else I can get. Currently have a Penguin 150 (20 gallon version) with a biowheel, but I might upgrade to something a bit bigger eventually. pH out of the tap is about 7.8, water around here is pretty hard.

After reading the two threads at the top about breeding, there doesn't seem to be any huge loose ends besides one. What type of shrimp? I've looked at both cherry and crystal red shrimp, but I can't tell much of a difference. Would I be better off with one over the other? Are there any major differences between the two? Can someone give me a ballpark price of how much these type should cost? It might be cool to get a bit higher grade CRS, but I'd feel pretty bad if I managed to accidentally kill them at $20 a piece or something :icon_roll 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

There difference between RCS (Red Cherry Shrimps) and CRS (Crystal Red) is that CRS are usually red and white in color. The variations in red and white depends on the grade. RCS are little or allot of red only. RCS will breed in almost any water conditions. RCS are also cheap and easily available.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

with the harder water I would suggest cherries ($1/each), yellows($4/each), snowballs($4/each), greens($4/each) or minami($1/each). They all breed quickly in harder water. Crystals like softer water, they can live in harder water but don't tend to thrive as much. They also range in cost from $3 or so for a C grade to $30 or so for SS (even higher grades cost even more).


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

check out planetinverts.com........... lots of good information and good prices on shrimp. Ryan is a good guy and can really help you out. He is having a good sale right now on everything.


----------

